# New pictures of my animals. (pic overload warning!)



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry, I got camera happy today. [rolleyes2]

Lyric, 2 year old grade doe.

















Orion, 1 year old Registered buck.

















Finale, 5 month old daughter of Lyric and Orion.
















(and I LOVE this picture of her!)









Ebony, 5 month old daughter of Orion and a doe I no longer own.

















New spotted doe that my boyfriend got me. (she's still not very friendly yet)









And my Katahdin sheep, Cali, Patch, and Chloe.

























And Star, my three year old mare.

















And miscellaneous pictures.
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 851440.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 851441.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 851412.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 851423.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 851427.jpg

Mother daughter pictures of Lyric and Finale.








http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 851431.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 851414.jpg


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice pics Crissa!!!!

I see ALOT of spotted longears in your future!!!

Orion and your new girl are sure to give you tons of spotted kiddo's


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)




----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Finale is HUGE -- she certainly is growing much faster then her mom did 

You are doing such a great job with them, they look so happy and their coats are nice :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ....love the pics ..  .....you have some... beautiful animals... :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:drool:  :drool:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look so great Crissa!! Finale and Ebony are gorgeous!


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

wow i never would have expected them to throw black goats.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! They are so much happier now that they have somewhere that they can actually graze! I just wish the boys hadn't broken out of their pen. :angry: They actually broke the fence. We need to find time to fix it.



StaceyRoop said:


> Finale is HUGE -- she certainly is growing much faster then her mom did
> 
> 
> > I know! She's a monster! She must have gotten it from her daddy. :wink: And she's also this really dark chocolate color now, so pretty.
> ...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're all beautiful, but I'm really partial to Finale and Ebony. Those black Nubian girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I love Orions spots.  
I have Alpines and Obers (dairy goats) Not a lot of spots.
I do have a Rooster named Spot.LOL

Suellen


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you both!

SGM, I like how they're turning out too! I need to get some new pictures of them set up though.

Suellen, I love Orion's spots too, now if he'd just give me a daughter with his coloring! :roll:


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Very cute goats! I have a black doe named Ebony too. 

Your horse is beautiful; what kind is she?


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

you're goats and sheep and horsie are gorgeous! they are so shiny!! I love all the photos!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you.  Honestly I have no earthly idea what breed Star is, she was a rescue. But I'm pretty sure she has some QH in her at least.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Everyone looks good and the young ones are growing fast. Your fav pic of Finale is mine too, such a natural and content pose.


----------

